# Open Top Lighting



## SunnyP (22 Jul 2008)

Hi Guys, 

I need some advice on lighting for my tank. The dimensions are 24inch(w) x 12inch(d) x 12inch(h). I currently have the standard lighting cover unit that came with the tank. I want to make it an open top tank but I can't seem to find any lighting hoods that will fit on my tank. Does anyone know where or how to make it an open top tank??

Thanks for any help


----------



## Aeropars (22 Jul 2008)

Nost of the luminaires are adjustable so as long as you get one bigger than your tank it should fit.


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Jul 2008)

Arcadia do a 60cm and it's good. I think it's early 100w. EQJ trading on ebay do one too but it's not quite as good, still good though and it's relatively inexpensive.


----------



## passerby* (22 Jul 2008)

WHAT...when ive been looking for lunminaires for my tank all ive found is luminaire's for the 2ft x 1ft  sized tank...lol
check out http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/catalogue/lighting.asp..dnt no if it's any gd to ya but there is a selection of light's on tht website and they do sell the aracadia luminaires.....but do check out ebay..alot cheaper 
cheers....:::: passerby::::....


----------



## spaldingaquatics (22 Jul 2008)

I've recently bought a lunminaire for roughly the same size tank from ebay, didn't cost much and delivered in 2 days!, adjusted to fit perfectly,  It was 2nd hand though and not new from an ebay shop but even so it's in great condition...the seller had it up for bidding but a quick offer later and  they agreed to a very good price.

thanks
Adam


----------



## SunnyP (1 Aug 2008)

Cheers for the advice guys.

Just got my overhead lighting today off ebay.

I got a tropic light 60cm, 3x24w T5 tubes at 10000k daylight.

Good thing is it only cost me 40 quid from EQJ Trading.


----------



## Themuleous (2 Aug 2008)

Ive got two of the EQJ trading luminary's, and I cant fault either.  OK they aren't a 'polished' as the Arcadia ones, but for the money I am more than happy with them, and who really stands and stares at the lighting anyway?  Its what is going on underneath that is important!

I would change the supplied lighting, check out James cheapo T5 lighting thread, I just got three new bulbs from lam spec very cheap.

Sam


----------



## Ali1212 (19 Aug 2008)

Ive just bought a luminaire from EQJ trading. got it v cheap which bulbs would you recommend changing to?


----------



## milla (19 Aug 2008)

Ali1212 said:
			
		

> Ive just bought a luminaire from EQJ trading. got it v cheap which bulbs would you recommend changing to?




Read here viewtopic.php?f=50&t=555


----------



## daniel19831123 (19 Aug 2008)

72w lighting over a 24x12x12??!! Way over kill mate! I've done pretty much the same with my tank and I have 96w over 24x28x12 and ended up with a huge amount of algae. I'm now cutting down to 48w and 72w boost in the afternoon. And on top of that the plant need to be very densely planted from the very beginning to avoid algae!


----------



## JamesM (19 Aug 2008)

Yeah, I'd start out by removing two of the bulbs. Build up the lighting over time when you feel you've got on top of dosing ferts and co2.


----------



## SunnyP (19 Aug 2008)

> 72w lighting over a 24x12x12??!! Way over kill mate! I've done pretty much the same with my tank and I have 96w over 24x28x12 and ended up with a huge amount of algae. I'm now cutting down to 48w and 72w boost in the afternoon. And on top of that the plant need to be very densely planted from the very beginning to avoid algae!



I know 72w is an overkill as 48w would give me saturated lighting easily(>5WPG). I only use one bulb. I have used two bulbs for photoperiod but have CO2 distribution troubles so sticking to a single tube at the moment. Its just a future measure for when I change my tank or buy another deeper tank. Also it will save me buying tubes for when the cuerrent tube starts to wear away.


----------



## jay (19 Aug 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Arcadia do a 60cm and it's good. I think it's early 100w. EQJ trading on ebay do one too but it's not quite as good, still good though and it's relatively inexpensive.



EQJ?


----------



## JamesM (19 Aug 2008)

http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/eqj-trading


----------



## PM (20 Aug 2008)

daniel19831123 said:
			
		

> 72w lighting over a 24x12x12??!! Way over kill mate! I've done pretty much the same with my tank and I have 96w over 24x28x12 and ended up with a huge amount of algae. I'm now cutting down to 48w and 72w boost in the afternoon. And on top of that the plant need to be very densely planted from the very beginning to avoid algae!



I had 96W of T5 over my tank (24x12x12"), iwagumi setup - no algae!

Then I had an NA setup, same tank, (stems ferns moss etc) with 48W of T5 - algae hell!

Go figure.

It's all about balance


----------



## jay (20 Aug 2008)

Nice! Thanks James.


----------



## JamesM (20 Aug 2008)

No probs mate 

Slight warning about EQJ though... many people have had problems with the ballast blowing - mine lasted 6 days iirc, but a new one was sent out within a couple of days.  I had to rewire it myself, but this turned out to be a good thing as I found many damaged and exposed wires inside  I basically rewired the whole thing. The unit was also highly scratched and generally looked a little tatty. One of the stands was also broke.

I was offered a replacement, but I would be responsible for returning the unit and would have to wait until they got it before sending a new one out.

As compensation though, I did get replacement 6500k bulbs, new stands and three boxes of sintered glass media, and Jerry was really helpful and polite about the whole thing.

You pay for what you get at the end of the day. But at these prices compared the the Arcadia units, I will certainly buy again.

Good luck mate


----------

